# Home Made Grinder/thrasher/smasher



## NoIdea (Aug 23, 2011)

Thought i would add this incase someone missed it, hope it helps.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=11135

Cheers

Dean


----------



## skippy (Aug 23, 2011)

I like it. If I keep working on auto catalyst I might build something like it, but with a hopper and a grate to pass out crushed material. Thanks for the ideas, I am finding your posts really enjoyable Dean.


----------

